# Walkie Talkie y Aparatos de Radio



## Cristian Quiroz (Nov 9, 2005)

Hola en primer lugar no soy estudiante de electronica pero tengo un proyecto en mente, quisiera que me orientaran como puedo construir/fabricar un walkie talkie de corto alcance, no importa mucho su alcance que sea de unos 20 0 30 metros como los de juguete, quisiera saber que circuitos se emplean, cuantos cuestan aproximadamente, etc.
Muchas Gracias!


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Nov 9, 2005)

Hola, 

Te recuerdo que antes de crear nuevos temas primero debes buscar si tu duda ya ha sido resuelta.

El circuito que buscas lo encuentras como adjunto en este tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/circuito-walkie-talkie-422/

Saludos.


----------



## lsedr (Jul 13, 2009)

y aqui http://talkingelectronics.com/projects/200TrCcts/200TrCcts.html#55


----------

